# Teichsanierung - Gestaltung von Ufer und Teichrand



## Stefan_375 (25. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

erstmal ohne Text, weil ich mit unserer Handy-GPRS-Internetanbindung froh sein kann, wenn 2 Bilder hochgeladen werden, ohne dass die Verbindung wieder zusammen bricht. Text / Frage / Thema folgt in Kürze - sofern uns Eplus/Base gnädig ist...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_375 (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichsanierung - Gestaltung von Ufer und Teichrand*

Hallo,

so, jetzt kommt der Text zu den Bildern...

Es geht um folgendes: unser Teich (Alter unbekannt, von den Vorbesitzern vor 2,5 Jahren "mitgekauft") hat eine löchrige Folie und ist ein Sanierungsfall. Auf dem linken Bild oben sieht man den aktuellen Wasserstand und (rote Linie) die etwaige frühere Teichgrenze = Folienrand. Der Teich ist mit 0,5 mm PVC-Folie mit Vlies drunter ausgelegt. Allerdings ist die Folie in den Randbereichen, wo der Vorbesitzer weder Substrat noch Matten drauf hatte, wohl unter UV-Einfluss völlig verhärtet und dann "gebrochen".

Die Fachbeiträge hier habe ich gelesen, und auch schon an anderer Stelle Fragen gestellt und beantwortet bekommen. Was ich mit diesem posting möchte: darstellen, wie wir uns die Sanierung des Teiches jetzt vorstellen. Und die erfahrenen Teichler unter euch bitten, das kritisch gegenzulesen und zu kommentieren. Und uns v.a. darauf hinzuweisen, wenn es irgendwo krasse Denk- / Planungsfehler gibt - damit wir grobe Schnitzer vermeiden können, bevor wir anfangen zu arbeiten.

Wir möchten einen Pflanzenteich mit evtl. geringem Fischbesatz (Goldfische) ohne Technik (war bisher auch so). Der Teich ist jetzt ca. 1,20 m tief, mit drei terrassierten Pflanzebenen. Wie man auf den Bildern wohl erkennen kann, ist das Gefälle zwischen den (mit Wulsten versehenen) Pflanzebenen aber sehr stark. Z.T. deutlich über 50°, so dass da kein Substrat ohne Hilfsmittel halten wird. Der Vorbesitzer hatte den Teich etwa zur Hälfte der Umrandung mit Rohrkolbenschilf bepflanzt - diese wulstigen "Taschen", die man auf den Fotos sieht, so ca. 30-40 cm unter Wasserspiegel.

Wir möchten nun zum einen das Teichprofil "abflachen". Die Wulste beseitigen und zwischen den Pflanzebenen auf weniger Gefälle kommen. So max. 35°, wie hier in einem Fachbetirag von StefanS empfohlen. Was bedeutet, dass wir "in die Breite gehen" müssen - den Teich also vergrößern. Zur Änderung des Profils soll  Boden abgetragen, nicht aufgeschüttet werden. Womit wir dann wohl bei ca. 50 m² Teichfläche liegen. 

Gedacht haben wir uns das Vorgehen so: nachdem der alte Randbewuchs samt Substrat vollständig entfernt ist, schneiden wir die alte Folie knapp über jetzigem Wasserspiegel ab und gestalten das Profil des Uferbereiches mit geringerem Gefälle neu. Sollte mit Wasserwaage und langem Richtscheit wohl klappen? (Nivelliergerät mit Laserunterstützung haben wir nicht.) Darauf dann dickes Vlies und 1,1x mm Kautschuk-Folie. 

Die bisherige hochwüchsige Uferbepflanzung (Rohrkolbenschilf u.a.) möchten wir "auslagern". D.h. die künftige Teichfläche soll davon frei sein. Anfangs hatten wir mit einem Ufergraben geliebäugelt, wo sowas Platz finden sollte. Allerdings reicht uns dafür schlichtweg der Platz nicht. Weil meine Frau aber nicht auf dieses hochwüchsige Schilfzeug verzichten möchte, sind wir auf den Gedanken gekommen, diese Bepflanzung "punktuell" ausserhalb des Teiches vorzunehmen.

Und zwar in diesen stabilen Plastik-Bottichen, die es im Baumarkt gibt. Ob rund oder eckig, so zwischen 50-100 l und ca. 40 cm tief. Auch einen alten "Plastik-Teich" mit ca. 80x100cm und 50cm Tiefe könnten wir dafür zweckentfremden. Natürlich ist uns klar, dass wir diese Behältnisse im Sommer wässern müssen. Das ist aber egal, weil wir das mit dem den Teich umgebenden Staudenbeet ohnehin tun müssen (wir sind hier in einer ziemlich niederschlagsarmen Gegend, mehr als 500 mm pro Jahr Regen fällt hier nicht).

Auf dem zweiten Bild oben sieht man im Hintergrund eine kleine Holzbrücke. Dahinter ist ein kleiner Wasserlauf. Den möchten wir ersatzlos streichen. Der (bzw. die Pumpe) war ohnehin nur ab und zu in Betrieb, wenn die Leute gerade im Garten sassen. Und die in Beton verankerten Kieselsteine dieses Wasserlaufes neigen dazu, in Windeseile zu vermoosen und zu verkrauten. Also besser weg damit?

Weiter haben wir vor, "flächendeckend" Gebrauch von Ufermatten zu machen. Auch, wenn wir das Uferprofil so flach anlegen, dass das Substrat (Sand) nicht abrutscht, haben wir hier ein Problem - in Form eines 40 kg schweren Hundes, der ab +10 °C Aussentemperatur liebend gerne mehrmals täglich im Teich badet. Der stellt mit seinen Krallen schon eine ordentliche mechanische Belastung dar, so dass wir lieber "präventiv" das Ufer bis zur dritten Pflanzebene (seine "Badetiefe") vollständig vor seinen Pfoten schützen möchten. Das wird zwar teuer, aber was Besseres fällt uns dazu nicht ein. Ausser den Teich komplett zu umzäunen, was aus optischen Gründen ausfällt.

Saugsperre / Folienrand: Bisher hat es keine Saugsperre gegeben. Bzw. falls es sie mal gegeben hat, ist sie im Laufe der Jahre von Erde und Bewuchs überwuchert worden. Weil wir hier sehr fruchtbaren Boden haben und das Unkraut wie Hölle wächst, haben wir uns gedacht, den Teichrand aussen mit einem "Gehweg" zu befestigen. In Form von Feldbrandsteinen, so 25 cm breit, in Sand eingebettet und dann mit Rindenmulch bedeckt. Sicher, diese Art Ufergestaltung sieht nicht besonders natürlich aus. Aber zumindest haben wir, so unsere Vorstellung, dann recht genau im Blick (und hoffentlich auch im Griff), wenn die Saugsperre durch Überwucherung unwirksam zu werden droht. Und die Feldbrandsteine (so rote "Klinker", 10x25 cm) sehen dann sicher noch besser aus als Waschbetonplatten.

Bei dieser "künstlichen" Ufergestaltung überlegen wir uns schon, ob / wie es möglich ist, den Teichrand für die Fauna attraktiv zu gestalten, die bisher immer da war. Das sind (soweit wir die Arten bestimmen können) Teichfrösche, __ Kröten, Grasfrösche, Ringelnattern, __ Libellen, Schmetterlinge, natürlich die Goldfische, ferner viele Insekten / __ Käfer, die im / am Teich leben. Auch mal __ Eidechsen, die sich am Uferrand sonnen. V.a. die __ Frösche / __ Schlangen lieben es, mal im Wasser zu liegen und mal am Teichrand in der Sonne. Am besten sichtgeschützt durch etwas Bewuchs.

Was wir mangels Wissen nicht abschätzen können: können wir denen so eine "Wohlfühlzone" noch bieten, wenn wir um den Folienrand den o.g. "unkrautfreien" 25 cm Streifen anlegen? Sicher können wir da kleine Haufen von Feldsteinen anlegen, auf denen es sich schon warm sonnen läßt und unter denen die Tiere Schutz vor Fressfeinden finden. Aber ob das reicht ??? Wenn wir die Wahl haben zwischen einem "pflegeleichten" und einem "Fauna-freundlichen" Teichrand - dann hätten wir lieber letzteres.

Ok, Schluss mit dem endlosen Roman. Und nochmals Bitte um Kritik. Wo liegen wir völlig falsch, was haben wir gänzlich übersehen, was geht halbwegs in Ordnung, usw... jede Rückmeldung ist willkommen!

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Annett (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichsanierung - Gestaltung von Ufer und Teichrand*

Hallo Stefan.

Scheint als hätten sich alle in Deinem langen Text verfranst. 

Ich versuch mal ne Kurzfassung, damit evtl. doch noch ein paar andere User ihre Ideen preisgeben oder in die Diskussion einsteigen.
Sollte ich was falsch verstanden haben, dann bitte korrigieren!

- es steht eine Teichsanierung dank defekter Folie an
- es soll ein naturnaher Teich werden, der eher für die freilebende Fauna bestimmt ist, als für Fische
- keine Technik
- das Teichprofil soll etwas umgestaltet werden (Terrassenübergänge flacher)
- dadurch soll der Teich am Ende gute 50m² groß werden
- der Wasserlauf soll evtl. weg, weil er vermoost und verkrautet
- es sollen Ufermatten als Hundeschutz eingebaut werden
- Saugsperre soll außen evtl. mit Klinkersteingehweg rund um den Teich gebaut werden, obwohl ein natürlich wirkender Übergang für die Tiere besser wäre
- wie soll der Teichrand trotz geplanter Klinkereinfassung tierfreundlich werden, was ja das Hauptziel ist

Zum Teichprofil:
Den äußeren Übergang umzubauen sehe ich als gute Sache an.  
Der Teich sollte möglichst flach "an Land gehen", damit alle möglichen Tiere ohne Gefahr trinken und den Teich an jeder Stelle verlassen können. 
Die Saugsperre würde ich keine 25cm breit und dann auch noch umlaufend machen.
Eine schmale Reihe Pflastersteine im Mörtelbett verlegt, sollten reichen um die Folie senkrecht angelehnt enden zu lassen.
Diese Kante muss natürlich immer wieder mal kontrolliert werden, aber der Übergang wird auf Dauer nicht so ins Auge fallen, wie die Klinker. 
[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/30/]Hier mal ein paar Fotos von StefanS dazu[/URL].... so endet sein Ufergraben und so kann auch eine normale Sumpfzone enden! 
Wenn Ihr aber eh schon mit Ufermatten hantiert, dann baut Euch, den Pflanzen und Tieren zuliebe auch einen Ufergraben mit ein.

Ich kenne Stefan's Fachbeiträge und weiß um seine Vorschläge zum Profil. 
Ich würde trotzdem nicht alle Terrassen-Übergänge soweit abflachen, dass Substrat darauf liegen bleibt.
Wenn Ihr eh mit Ufermatten arbeitet und einen Hund habt, dann wird das Sustrat sicherlich auf Dauer von den Schrägen wegbewegt... meine Einschätzung dazu - ich kanns leider nicht selbst testen!
Die Schrägen sind ja dank Matten trotzdem vor der Sonne und eurem Hund geschützt.
Ich würde genau überlegen, welche Terrassen Ihr wirklich braucht. Für 30-40cm Wassertiefe kenne ich nicht soooviele Pflanzen, da die meisten Uferrandpflanzen für ein Überleben in dieser Tiefe zuviele Nährstoffe bräuchten, die keiner im Teich haben möchte.
Für Unterwasserpflanzen könnte es je nach Winterhärte unter dem Eis schon wieder eng werden, denn eingefrorenes stirbt ab!
Für die meisten Seerosen ist es zu flach, da sie ja in einem Kübel auf die Terrasse kommen. Also entweder tiefer gehen, flacher werden oder für den Hund so lassen. 
(Du/Wir könnten auch nochmal Werner fragen, was es für diese Zone so an Pflanzen gibt, bevor Du losbuddelst!)

Für Seerosen schlage ich vor, sich erstmal nach der gewollten Sorte umzusehen und dann die entsprechende Terrasse für den Kübel anzulegen/stehen zu lassen.

Was den Wasserlauf angeht - wenn Du zu 100% auf Technik verzichten willst, dann hast Du die Entscheidung ja ohnehin schon getroffen. 
Ansonsten würde ich erstmal den Teich soweit fertig bauen und eine Stelle ohne Ufergraben/Uferwall lassen und dort auch die Teichfolie nicht einkürzen, sondern einrollen. So bleibt diese Option weiterhin bestehen und Du kannst Dich ganz in Ruhe mit solch einem Bau beschäfftigen.
Derzeit würde er Dich nur unnötig aufhalten - denke ich.

Soviel erstmal von meiner Seite dazu.


----------



## Stefan_375 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Teichsanierung - Gestaltung von Ufer und Teichrand*

Hallo Annett,

erstmal danke für deine Antwort!



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Die Saugsperre würde ich keine 25cm breit und dann auch noch umlaufend machen.
> Eine schmale Reihe Pflastersteine im Mörtelbett verlegt, sollten reichen um die Folie senkrecht angelehnt enden zu lassen.
> Diese Kante muss natürlich immer wieder mal kontrolliert werden, aber der Übergang wird auf Dauer nicht so ins Auge fallen, wie die Klinker.
> [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/30/]Hier mal ein paar Fotos von StefanS dazu[/URL].... so endet sein Ufergraben und so kann auch eine normale Sumpfzone enden!


Die Bilder bei dem link sind leider etwas klein. Aber wenn an der da zu sehenden "Stein-Kante" die Saugsperre ist - so können wir uns das auch vorstellen. StefanS hat die Steine da halt "längs" verlegt. Kommt so auf etwa 10-15 cm Breite. "Quer" verlegt halt auf etwa 25 cm. 



> Ich würde genau überlegen, welche Terrassen Ihr wirklich braucht. Für 30-40cm Wassertiefe kenne ich nicht soooviele Pflanzen, da die meisten Uferrandpflanzen für ein Überleben in dieser Tiefe zuviele Nährstoffe bräuchten, die keiner im Teich haben möchte.


Der Vorbesitzer hat den Teich "klassisch" ¿ (Ironie) 3-stufig terrassiert. Die "Sumpfzone", dann eine Ebene bei 20-30 cm, mit Wulsten / als "Taschen" gestaltet. Da hat er halt über den halben Teichrand Rohkolben gepflanzt. Das Zeug, das wir künftig nicht mehr im Teich, sondern (wenn Platz) im Ufergraben oder halt extern in Pflanzkübeln haben möchten. Die nächste Ebene bei 50-60 cm, die gar nicht bewachsen ist. Die Seerosen hier stehen auf dem Grund (> 1 m tief), von wo aus sie dank dicker Sedimentschicht wuchern wie Hölle :-(

Wenn ich die Fachbeiträge hier und das Buch von Herrn Jorek (aus dem "Info-Paket" von Naturagart) richtig verstanden habe, ist die mittlere Ebene eigentlich verzichtbar. Auf der 50-60 cm Ebene können dann ja Seerosen stehen. Aber halt, wie du sagst, eine passende Sorte. Nicht mehr dieses fürchterlich wuchernde Unkraut.



> Wenn Ihr aber eh schon mit Ufermatten hantiert, dann baut Euch, den Pflanzen und Tieren zuliebe auch einen Ufergraben mit ein.
> (...)
> Ansonsten würde ich erstmal den Teich soweit fertig bauen und eine Stelle ohne Ufergraben/Uferwall lassen und dort auch die Teichfolie nicht einkürzen, sondern einrollen. So bleibt diese Option weiterhin bestehen und Du kannst Dich ganz in Ruhe mit solch einem Bau beschäfftigen.


Von der Vorgehensweise her ist uns das, was der Herr Jorek in seinem Buch angeregt hat, sehr sympathisch (auch wenn StefanS das anders sieht): das Profil anlegen, mit Richtschnur und Wasserwaage das Gelände bis zum künftigen Wasserspiegel gestalten... und erst nach Folienverlegung und weitgehender Befüllung des Teiches den Uferrand gestalten.

Die Folie werden wir mit großzügigem "Zuschlag" kaufen - mindestens 1 m "Reserve" rundrum. Auf das Geld kommt es nun auch nicht mehr an. Und dann können wir, wenn mal viel Wasser im Teich ist, entscheiden, wo dann noch Platz bzw. der geeignete Ort für einen Ufergraben ist. Als "Planer von Beruf" müßte ich so eine Vorgehensweise eigentlich verurteilen, weil sie ebenso unprofessionell wie aufwändig ist. Aber meiner Frau und mir geht es so, dass wir uns nur das richtig vorstellen können, was wir vor Ort sehen. Das will dann nicht auf dem Computer / Papier designt, sondern vor Ort ausgiebig beguckt und bekakelt werden. Macht so auch viel mehr Spass als die Planungstheorie ;-)

Ob wir dann die Folienüberstände einrollen oder einen Ufergraben ausheben, werden wir entscheiden, wenn es soweit ist. Dass das Ganze viel länger dauert als geplant - damit haben wir uns inzwischen abgefunden. Ich glaube, du warst es, die uns schon ganz zu Anfang vor "operativer Hektik" gewarnt hat. Wie recht du damit hattest, ist uns erst nach und nach klar geworden. Zeit ist ja genug da. Vor April wird es mit der Bepflanzung sowieso nichts. Da können wir ruhig noch einen Monat lang "rumkruschteln" 

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------

